# LED lights upgrade



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

i am thinking to upgrade to led for my 29 biocube. i think i'll try to keep some sps but my question is how many watt of led lights to keep sps corals?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

for a 29g i know RapidLED sells the upgrade kit but it's a bit on the expensive side (or atleast my cheap ass thinks it is)

http://www.rapidled.com/solderless-biocube-29-dimmable-retrofit-kit/

It has 24 LED's @ 3 watts each.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Or add $100 and buy marcelos AI Sol


----------

